# Cincinnati (Clermont county)



## mickey (Apr 28, 2013)

Has anyone found any morels in this area recently? I spent two hours today looking and did not find any. I'm wondering if I have missed the season, or if I'm just not looking in the right places. Any suggestions or information?


----------



## shroomsmith (Apr 30, 2013)

I think we are just getting started. I found 47yellows and two half-free morels in Bethel, Ohio.


----------

